# Indesign "move" command?



## fuzzball59 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi everybody---

I've got what I hope is a question with a nice simple answer:

I'm well-versed in Pagemaker and I'm in the midst of learning InDesign.  
In print-production I live and die by "multiple paste". So "step and repeat" is fine, but it seems to only work as a "copy" and step concept. Sometimes it would be very handy to "cut" and step and of course this amounts to a simple "move" command. Pardon me if I'm just dense, but I can't seem to find this "move" capability, it's just got to be there. I'd appreciate any help on this?

Thanks!


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 31, 2005)

If you use Illustrator then you can apply the same move concepts to InDesign. You can select entire objects with the selection tool (black arrow) or use the direct selection tool (white arrow) to grab only parts of an object.

Though you can "step and repeat" in InDesign with command + shift + v.

What are you trying to do, exactly?


----------



## elander (Jan 1, 2006)

Try selecting an object and then duoble clicking on the selection tool (black arrow) in the toolbox. This'll bring up the dialogue for moving and copying, just like in Illustrator, and &#8211; I beleive &#8211; PageMaker (although it's been very long since I used PageMaker, so I'm not sure that's how it worked there).


----------



## fuzzball59 (Jan 3, 2006)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> If you use Illustrator then you can apply the same move concepts to InDesign. You can select entire objects with the selection tool (black arrow) or use the direct selection tool (white arrow) to grab only parts of an object.
> 
> Though you can "step and repeat" in InDesign with command + shift + v.
> 
> What are you trying to do, exactly?



Here's what I'm trying to do:
In print production the step and repeat command is a basic operation for reproducing for the stripping department multiple copies of, say, a business card layout, at precise distance intervals that are equivalent to the finished size of the printed piece. This is called stepping. Sometimes in the day to day operations of juggling layouts on a page, it's advantageous to remove the layout from it's original location and then step and repeat it. Doing this in Pagemaker was simple: one had the option of "copying and stepping" or "cutting and stepping." This latter option, the "cut and step" doesn't seem to exist in Indesign. The "move" command works sort of but it only steps once. There seems to be no "move and repeat" option.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 3, 2006)

In my previous post I mentioned that InDesign has "step and repeat". Does this feature not fit your needs?


----------



## fuzzball59 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm probably not making myself clear. Step and Repeat is the basic command I'm referring to. But Indesign's Step and Repeat command always leaves a copy of the object in the original position. I'm looking for a variation of step and repeat that removes the object from the original position. 

Pagemaker's closest equivalent command, Multiple Paste, allowed the option of leaving or removing the original.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 3, 2006)

You can move your object in any direction by entering coordinates in the toolbar. That might do it as long as you know the exact distance you want to move&#8230;


----------

